# Order Outback Now Or Wait?



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

We have decided that we want our Outback to have the Havana decor - available in March. There is no urgency in our purchase though we are anxious to move up to our Outback. Anyway, once again we turn to you for advice.

The question is whether you think we should order the unit we want now -OR- wait until one arrives on a dealer's lot? What we would like to learn from your responses is which way you think we would be able to work our best deal.

It would seem to me that a dealer would be willing to haggle to move a unit he has already committed to inventory. On the other hand, maybe he is willing to forgo a little extra profit in exchange for the guaranteed sale of an ordered unit. Maybe there is no difference!

What do you think?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

beancounter,

If I were partial to the Havana decor, and not in any real rush (March will be here shortly anyway), I would order and wait. sunny Think you might be happier with your Outback for years to come if the decor makes a difference to you and you get what you liked best. Just my $.02 cents worth though.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In the spring, he has already ordered units for inventory but they will only stock so many floor plans. You could wait but if someone walks in 5 min before you, its gone. I negotiated price in early April, it was ordered and received in May. He wants to sell period. Agree on a price and order. The only thing I would recomend is if you order it, keep an eye on his lot if it is not a unit he normally stocks, he might like it on display for a week or two before you know its in.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I think what you are saying is: do you have any negotiating leverage by waiting for one on the lot? Probably not. Outbacks are usually in demand; I tried that tactic and the dealers could never keep one on the lot (MN, WI). Also, since the Havana color is new, there will be demand for it. So, I'm not sure that taking one on the lot would give you any advantage. If you want a new one anyway, order it the way you want it and just negotiate lots of bells and whistles with it -- if the dealer is smart, they'll throw in a few things to make you happy.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Order it, then go see it the day it arrives and make sure nobody breathes on it. Tell the dealer to get the dealer prep rolling and you do not want customer tours given.

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I had a similar thread a couple of weeks ago "How do you buy an Outback?". Most said to order what you want unless they have the perfect one already on the lot. I don't think there's cost savings in buying off the lot. These usually sell pretty quickly. If you wait for inventory someone else willing to pay a few more $ may grab it from you.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better than.....EVERYONE else has already.

We were in the same spot and, after juggling all the 'what ifs" (those can make you crazy by themselves), we ordered the one we wanted, told them we wanted NO ONE in it except for the service techs doing their own PDI, and waited. You don't pay any $$$ anyway until after YOU complete your PDI .... so its really just a 'hold' you're putting on it....and a moral obligation that you said you'd buy it (Just be sure to get the price - with extras - in writing now.... so your dealer has more than a "moral obligation" to keep his word







) Our Dealer called 3 weeks later - our TT had was delivered 2 weeks early! In that short period of time, (we were told), the price had increased for the '06 models but, because we had it in writing, they honored the price & the extras they had already quoted. The guy who came in next not only DIDN'T get the TT that already had our name on it, but he also paid more. Just our experience....


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Even though we are in the middle of winter you have to realize one thing. Boat and RV shows have started so getting orders right now is not a problem for the dealerships.

We bought our 2005 back in December and got one heck of a deal on it. So if you can find a 2005 still around you can get it at a REALLY good price. However on the 2006 models the orders are already coming in so there is not really a need for dealers to discount any of them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Order what you want. The dealing power on a trailer that just came in is very low. It must sit for a while before there is any chance of a real price break. He also may not even order for inventory the unit and color you want.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

beancounter,

I would order now, if you want to be camping before mid-summer. With spring, and the spring RV shows on the horizon, the order books are going to start filling up fast! Right now the turn around time may be quicker than you need, but wait another month and delivery will extend two months. Wait two months, and it may extend four.

Besides, you are going to need some time to do all those 'must-have' mods before your first trip!









Speaking of which, has anybody else noticed we just have not had the level of winter mod activity this year, that we did last year? Something is just plain wrong there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I suggest you place the order now for the one you want to arrive in March. Put a deposit down, get everything in writing and then check with the dealer three weeks before it's scheduled to arrive. By that time he should even have a VIN to give you. Get the one you want so a year from now you don't say, "I should have gotten the Havana."

To me, I knew I just wanted the next 28RSDS that came in - had a preference for the decor but really didn't care. Turns out it had my preference. I've been so happy with it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Beancounter
I also would say that if you're set on that decro
I would go ahead and place your order with the dealer
The sooner you place the order the sooner you will have it









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with the crowd.. If you know it'w what you want go ahead and order it. Any new interior styles will be the 1st to go...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> beancounter,
> 
> I would order now, if you want to be camping before mid-summer. With spring, and the spring RV shows on the horizon, the order books are going to start filling up fast! Right now the turn around time may be quicker than you need, but wait another month and delivery will extend two months. Wait two months, and it may extend four.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but Doug we'd need Scuba gear to evern get to our Outback. Didn't we get like 2" of rain today alone.


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Based on your overwhelming suggestion that we order the unit we want - that is exactly what we are going to do. Now, all that remains is to find the dealer that is deserving of the order.

As far as mods, I have already come up with a few that I am going to ask the factory to do for me. I have no idea whether they will willingly do them or not, but it is worth asking. There are a couple of others that I will do on my own.

Lastly, I apologize for starting a thread nearly identical to the other thread "How to buy an Outback".







I missed that one, which is something I don't do very often. My bad.

Thanks again! I can't wait to get our Outback so we can join in some the rallies.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

beancounter said:


> Lastly, I'm apologize for starting a thread nearly identical to the other thread "How to buy an Outback".Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok Beancounter. That was my thread and I'm also an accountant. We all think alike. These guys are helpful on the site.


----------

